# Macbook - Running Hot



## maz94protege (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey everyone. Just got my macbook about a month ago. LOVE IT, works awsome. I finnally got rid of the PC's and now just have th Macbook and the Mac Mini.  Anyways, finding alot of free software on the web and in random magazines, CoreDuo Temp is the latest. Runs in the menu bar next to the BT and Airport icons. It shows the % CPU used, the speed its currently running and the Temp of the computer. My Macbook is constantly running over 160degrees F.  Anyone else constantly have a HOTT macbook. I mean i cant keep it on my lap sometimes cause it gets soo hott and i look at the temp and its over 100 degrees.  Fan is running. Just wondering if anyone else gets this same problem.

www.macworld.com and search for Coreduo Temp

-Justin


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 19, 2006)

My Macbook too gets hot after a while (I think it is the hard drive)... I never have used it on top of my lap though... did you do the software update that includes the fan firmware thing?


----------



## wraith (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeah, the MacBooks do get hot. Make sure you install the MacBook firmware upgrade. It makes the fans run more efficiently, and therefore your MacBook stays cooler. (It should appear when you run "Software Update" or you can get it from the Apple support website.)


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 20, 2006)

However, when you run the upgrade, it will run your fan at MAXIMUM speed, which was quite scary!!! (If you are used to the near slient MacBook.)

If you do, make sure you have the adaptor plugged it, or else I don't know what will happen if the battery runs out during the upgrade.


----------



## Viro (Sep 20, 2006)

160ºF is about 71ºC. My Macbook hits that temperature before the fans come on, and then the temperature drops to about 140º F (60ºC). This only happens when the CPU is under heavy load (e.g. when I compile huge projects, run large simulations, etc). 

As for the fan speed, when it does come on, it doesn't go anywhere near maximum. Sure, it is louder than a totally silent Macbook, but it you want to hear what the fans sound like when running at full speed, install Linux .


----------



## fryke (Sep 20, 2006)

The maximum fan thingie was only during the update. That's how that post was meant.


----------



## DarkSorrow (Sep 20, 2006)

So meaning MBP have a fan in it? Since i look at the thinness, i thought it was impossible to put a fan, a tiny itty fan in the MBP. But again, it Apple, they made the impossible into the possible. Im deaf, i cant hear any kind of fan, but i do feel the faintest spinning, so i know my HDD is not in activity that time. but i want to make sure do MBP do have fan in it?


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 20, 2006)

fryke said:


> The maximum fan thingie was only during the update. That's how that post was meant.


Yea thanks... my bad English is sometimes confusing.





			
				DarkSorrow said:
			
		

> So meaning MBP have a fan in it? Since i look at the thinness, i thought it was impossible to put a fan, a tiny itty fan in the MBP.


Yea that was exactly what I thought, I thought it just has a heat conductor of some sort that release (I am sure this is NOT the technical term.) the heat on the bottom... then I go install the firmware and the fan ran at maximum speed (during the upgrade.), I was shocked like an alien.





			
				Viro said:
			
		

> This only happens when the CPU is under heavy load (e.g. when I compile huge projects, run large simulations, etc).


It happens to me when I convert youtube movies to mp4; didn't speed up at all in my programming assignments though.


----------



## maz94protege (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes i did the firmware upgrade. it does make the fan stay on longer. and my computer is constant at 140-170 deg F.  But its not the Battery...atleast it doenst feel like it. I always use Firefox, iChat, iTunes and occasionally soem Microsoft Office apps. so im really not on a fast load.

BTW:  i got Coreduo Temp from  www.macupdate.com  sorry.


----------



## maz94protege (Sep 20, 2006)

Could it also be me running the battery down then plugging it in?  Does anyone know if the technology changed that you dont have to run the battery down to keep all the cells working in them fully?

-Justin


----------



## Sunnz (Sep 20, 2006)

Well from what I have been told, yes it is good to re-calibrate your battery but you only need to do it once a month or something.


----------



## maz94protege (Sep 21, 2006)

How so? ive heard of it just dont know exactly how to do that.

Thanks

-Justin


----------



## DarkSorrow (Sep 21, 2006)

maz94protege said:


> Yes i did the firmware upgrade. it does make the fan stay on longer. and my computer is constant at 140-170 deg F.  But its not the Battery...atleast it doenst feel like it. I always use Firefox, iChat, iTunes and occasionally soem Microsoft Office apps. so im really not on a fast load.
> 
> BTW:  i got Coreduo Temp from  www.macupdate.com  sorry.



Same with my MBP, it tend to be in that temp but it on 115-170 deg. that moment, im not sure if the fan is running, i have no clue and still have no clue.

My friends was shocked when i told them about the temp of my Core Duo.


----------



## maz94protege (Sep 22, 2006)

yea ill be taking the MB into APPLE tommorrow to see what they say, if anything the CORE DUO TEMP program may be in-accurate. I have no clue.

It doesnt bother me much thou. Just wondering
-j


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 22, 2006)

Li-on batteries do not need to be "calibrated" because they do not suffer from memory loss, like NiMH batteries do.


MacBooks just run hot. It's normal. When you put in a powerful processor like the Core Duo in a laptop, things heat up.


----------



## wraith (Sep 22, 2006)

Apple laptops have always run kinda hot. They put a lot of emphasis on thinness and that makes cooling harder. The G4 12" PowerBooks got pretty hit too, but that was normal because the aluminum case actually helped cool the machine. (Almost like the case acted like a giant heat sink.)


----------



## DarkSorrow (Sep 23, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> Li-on batteries do not need to be "calibrated" because they do not suffer from memory loss, like NiMH batteries do.
> 
> 
> MacBooks just run hot. It's normal. When you put in a powerful processor like the Core Duo in a laptop, things heat up.



Cant imagine if the processor is Core 2 Quadro in the MBP...... im sure it will be over 200 degree......


----------



## Harvey (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a 12" powerbook at it runs at about 60 degrees C. Hot hot hot. In fact I found this thread while searching to see if I could be having some sort of problem.

I"m disappointed to see that the macbook pro's still seem to have the same trouble!


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 3, 2007)

You may want to try this to cool down your PowerBook:
http://www.andreafabrizi.it/g4fancontrol/ - bascially the G4 version of FanControl


----------



## Harvey (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks! I'll give that a shot when I get home


----------

